

An example of command-line bullshittery in computer science research - danso
http://pgbovine.net/cmdline-bs-example.htm

======
dekhn
In physics, most time is spend with "fiddling with experimental apparatus
bullshittery". I don't see why CS research should be any different- if you
want to do state of the art work (the blog author is not) you have to expect
some level of DIY assembly.

Most of the complaints in the blog post could really have been addressed in
other, simpler ways (for example, a self-signed cert is acceptable for
prototyping work).

Further, you can't just expect the world to be elegant, or think that spending
time to make things more elegant will get you further faster. You have to
accept some level of friction.

If you want to fix this, get out of CS research and build some good open
source software that solves problems for people then promote the software so
that people use it.

------
dagw
_some steps require waiting for up to an hour_

Poor poor man. I should forward this to all my experimental physics and
engineering friends, where a slight change inputs means several weeks
rebuilding your experiment hardware, plus waiting 6 weeks for that one obscure
piece of hardware to ship from that one obscure supplier in Germany (only to
find out that you actually really needed something slightly different).

